# Bouton alimentation qui clignote et rien a l'écran



## magicmimi2 (7 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour.

A l'allumage de mon ppc (aluminium 2x2 ) système 10.4 et des brouettes. Le bouton d'alimentation clignote ... et absolument rien du tout sur mes deux écrans....

cela n'a rien a voir mais je n'ai plus d'internet non plus et donc j'écris ce message de chez un ami... je viendrais chercher la réponse plus tard.

merci  

ps : de mémoire mais sans certitudes le clignotement c'est  1 2 3 rien et 1  2 3 rien etc...

des questions ?

jm

ps je suis le magic mimi de d'habitude mais j'ai pas mes identifiants...


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

Il clignote combien de fois ?

Depuis combien de temps ?


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juillet 2010)

as tu un bong ? teste la ram


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

c'est surement la ram qui est defectueuse si il ya 3bips


----------



## magicmimi2 (8 Juillet 2010)

donc pour le voyant :

allumé 4 secondes et 3 clignotements rapides (sans extinction de la lumière).... et recommence.


c'est quoi un bong ?

jm


et si je laisse allumé, au bout de 5 mn les ventilateurs tournent a fond les gamelles.


edition pour info supplémentaire : j'ai 4 barrettes mémoires j'en ai laissé que deux puis les deux autres en utilisant évidemment toujours le même emplacement pour les deux essais et toujours pareille....

au bout d'un moment un de mes écrans me met "aucun signal"


merci de vos réponses.


----------



## magicmimi2 (9 Juillet 2010)

Ce matin j'ai cru avoir trouvé la soluce ... j'ai trouvé sur le site mac la soluce de réinnitialiser la mémoire PRAM . Je fais la manipe clavier et miracle mon mac s'allume.

Et puis je me rend compte que mon pointeur souris est inerte.... vu que ma souris était branché sur le clavier et le clavier pas..... brancher a l'ordinateur...  oupssss...

Donc par le plus grand des hasard l'ordi est capable de remarché !!! J'ai même pu faire "redémarrer" ..... Je décide donc de réinstaller les deux autre barettes de mémoire qui était resté sur le bureau de la veille au soir... et là plus rien.... je les enlèves et toujours rien... je change les deux barrettes par les deux autres et rien...


j'ai deux barettes 1 go et les deux 256 d'origine. Evidemment je met la meme puissance avec la meme puissance.... Mais cela me donne une idée... il est possible qu'hier  soir j'ai mis (par mégarde) 1 d'une puissance et l'autre d'une autre puissance et que cela aurait marché ???? (je vous pose la question là ????) parce que comme il marche par deux sur mon bi pro une aurait rendu l'ame ??? les 1 go ont seulement neuf mois....

Je peux tester sans danger ?

merci de vos réponses...

jm


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2010)

As tu le CD d'Apple Hardware Test ?


----------



## magicmimi2 (9 Juillet 2010)

Oui seulement c'est le CD du 10.3 que j'ai :/

Pas celui du 10.4, OS installer actuellement, cela va fonctionner quand même ?

Jean-mi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

J'ai mis 10.4 en mettant le CD dans le lecteur manuellement, j'appuie sur le bouton C au démarrage mais rien ne s'affiche à l'écran et toujours les trois clignotements et aucun "bong".

Jean-mi


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juillet 2010)

Tu as pas le "bong" de démarrage ? Ah c'est problématique :/

Et tu as toujours la led qui clignotte ? tu as pas une memoire ram pour tester les emplacements ram ? 

Et tu as un affichage à l'écran ?

J'ai trouvé une doc Apple -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1547?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

3 bips, tu as aucun bloc memoire utilisable. Tu as deux solutions : soit tes memoires ram sont en panne, soit la carte mère est en panne. Sans le bip de demarrage c'est ça, ou alors tu as un defaut d'alimentation...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

magicmimi2 a dit:


> Ce matin j'ai cru avoir trouvé la soluce ... j'ai trouvé sur le site mac la soluce de réinnitialiser la mémoire PRAM . Je fais la manipe clavier et miracle mon mac s'allume.
> 
> Et puis je me rend compte que mon pointeur souris est inerte.... vu que ma souris était branché sur le clavier et le clavier pas..... brancher a l'ordinateur...  oupssss...



Comment es ce possible ? Tu a le clavier branché pour le reset de la PRAM et dès que l'ordinateur redemarre tu n'as plus le clavier de branché ? :mouais:

Si l'ordinateur démarre, va voir dans Informations Systèmes - Mémoire.

Utilise le AHT qui se trouve sur le 1° CD vendu avec la machine.


----------



## magicmimi2 (10 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu as pas le "bong" de démarrage ? Ah c'est problématique :/
> 
> Et tu as toujours la led qui clignotte ? tu as pas une memoire ram pour tester les emplacements ram ?
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai toujours la LED qui clignote 3 fois, non je n'ai pas d'autre mémoire RAM mais je vais peut-être allez en acheter une paire pour tester.
Cela te parait-il logique que 4 mémoire RAM soit HS en même temps, surtout qu'il à redémarré 1 fois avec 2 mémoires RAM seulement, malheureusement je ne sais plus lesquelles.

Je n'ai aucun affichage à l'écran qui me dit "aucun signal trouvé".
Je vais allez voir ton lien.

Jean-mi


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juillet 2010)

C'est soit :

Tes slots de memoire ram qui sont hors service (la carte mère quoi)

Soit ton alimentation est hors service. 

Soit une ou +ieurs ram sont hs


----------



## magicmimi2 (10 Juillet 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Comment es ce possible ? Tu a le clavier branché pour le reset de la PRAM et dès que l'ordinateur redemarre tu n'as plus le clavier de branché ? :mouais:
> 
> Si l'ordinateur démarre, va voir dans Informations Systèmes - Mémoire.
> 
> Utilise le AHT qui se trouve sur le 1° CD vendu avec la machine.



Tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire, j'ai cru que c'était ma manipulation clavier qui avait fait redémarré l'ordinateur hors c'était un coup de chance, donc si quelque chose était mort dans mon ordinateur, pourquoi aurait-il démarré "comme ça"  ???

Jean-mi


----------



## magicmimi (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,


Ce n'est ni ma carte mère... ni mes "ram", ni l'alimentation.... puisque je vous écris depuis ce même mac et avec mon pseudo habituel.... comment est-ce possible?

Je n'en sais fichtre rien !

Mon fils à tester les barrettes mémoires sur un pc : ras
Je les ai remontés : toujours la même panne et je commencais a me demander comment tester l'alimentation.... et regarder le prix des mac pro (nom de diou !) Je pense que j'aurais acheté un pc.... j'ai plus les moyens moi... enfin bref...
Ma femme passe par là et appuie sur le bouton "marche" et même panne.... sauf qu'elle me dit qu'elle c'est demandé pourquoi ensuite le voyant restait allumé (j'en sais pas plus !)et appuie encore dessus (sans doute avant qu'il ne se ré éteigne (le voyant) ) et là miracle .... sauf qu'au lieu de s'allumer sur le système 10.5.8 comme normalement , il s'allume sur le système 10.4... ( les deux systèmes se trouvent chacun sur l'un de mes deux disque dur.... J'ai changé de disque de démarrage et ce matin j'ai encore réussi a démarrer mais pas du premier coup et je ne sais trop comment en fait (comme ma femme)

Si quelqu'un a une explication ????


jm


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juillet 2010)

Là j'avoue que je sèche, je sais pas quoi vous dire. 














Si vous souhaitez vous debarasser de la machine,  je suis là.


----------



## magicmimi2 (14 Juillet 2010)

En passant Onyx pour les autorisations les commandes de l'ordinateur se son bloqué (plus rien à faire au clavier) et les ventilateurs se mettent à tourner à fond la caisse au bout d'un moment, obligé d'arrêter en restant appuyé sur le bouton de démarrage.

Et retour à la case départ, impossible de redémarré l'OS.
*
TRÈS IMPORTANT : *J'ai oublier de préciser qu'hier le redémarrage avec ma femme c'est fait sur une fenêtre Firmware ou le mac me proposait un prompt sur lequel je devais taper "mac-boot" pour pouvoir démarrer.

J'aimerais connaître la méthode pour faire apparaitre au démarrage ce message à l'écran.
Méthode que ma femme à fait totalement par hasard.

Merci.
Jean-mi


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Juillet 2010)

Pomme + Alt + O + F pour le Open Firmwire

Le mac à reseter la SMU seul car problème et il à démarrer sur le open Firmwire par contre y'avait t-il un message en haut ne gauche sur cette fênetre comme memory fault ou cpu fault ?

Pour moi t'a carte mère va as très bien alors s itu as pas de sauvegarde fait les maintenant


----------



## magicmimi2 (14 Juillet 2010)

J'ai l'impression qu'aucune de mes commandes au clavier ne fonctionne, toujours rien à l'écran.

Autre chose, il n'y a toujours pas le "Bong" lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage.
Si je reste appuyé sur le bouton de démarrage, l'ordinateur fait une sorte de "Tuuuut" et rien ne se passe.

Est-il possible que la pile de la carte mère soit nase ?
Ou bien, cela pourrait-il venir de la carte vidéo (qui marcherais de temps en temps) d'où le fait que de temps en temps le mac démarre ?

Merci.
Jean-mi.


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Juillet 2010)

Oui la carte vidéo peut être une possibilité


----------

